# Rear brake on 2014 Scott Solace.....am I limited?



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi All, 

I'm currently looking at a 2014 Solace 10 and Premium frame and am a devoted Campy user. Since I'm unfamiliar with how brakes under the chainstay are mounted, am I limited with which brakes I can actually use, or can I mount my Chorus brakes as normal?

Thanks in advance. 

Brandon


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't believe Campagnolo makes a direct-mount rear brake, but I suppose it's possible.

You're more likely limited to a Shimano BR-9010 ( D-A level ) or BR-6810 ( Ultegra level ) , [ EDIT: or a BR-5810 ( 105 ) ] , but use your Chorus everywhere else. It's pretty hard to see the rear brake, either way.

If anyone notices or makes a stink about having Shimano on your otherwise Chorus bike, you have my permission to smack them upside the head.


----------

